# Dita von Teese - Walks the runway during the Jean-Paul Gaultier Haute Couture Spring-Summer 2019 show Paris Fashion Week - 23.01.2019 (64x)



## RickSanchez (7 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## 4099denise (7 Okt. 2019)

Super sexy :thx::doppelwub::sun10:


----------



## Padderson (7 Okt. 2019)

inzwischen eine reife Perle:thumbup:


----------



## stuftuf (8 Okt. 2019)

tolle Diva!


----------



## FunGuy (8 Feb. 2020)

Her face is gorgeous


----------

